# Update on Pebbles' Vet Issue



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

Okay, for you that read my original post about my vet almost killing my Pebbles by doing her intubation incorrectly, you will not believe this (if you didn't, please read and then you'll better understand my anger)!

When Pebbles came home on Monday, she had a purple bandage around her front leg. The vet said it was to stop the bleeding from where her IV had been inserted but that I could remove it in a few hours. Well I waited until last night (just to be sure) before removing it and you'll never believe this! The needle from the IV setup plus whatever you call the plastic part that he fluids enter through, was still in her little leg! I was so pissed. I had to take her to the emergency hospital because it was after hours to have it removed. Needless to say I left a really nasty message for the vet last night. His tech had the nerve to call me back this morning at work with an attitude saying that I didn't have to go to the emergency room and that it was really no big deal. I told her that i spoke with a vet at the hospital before bringing her in and she wanted her in ASAP to remove it since it had been in for 2 days now . She said her concern was that the area would become uncomfortable for Pebbles. The vet at the hospital felt so bad for Pebbles that she didn't even charge me for seeing her and I'm sure you guys know how much after hours emergency care can run. I'm still so mad I could scream! 

Everytime I look at my little Pebbles, I could just cry for her. She's been through so much these last few days and as I said in my original post, I have to still get her spayed.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

OMG, I would be so pissed. I'm so glad you found it sooner then later, and that was very nice of the ER vet. 

I would file another complaint against your vet...


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I cannot believe what has happened!!







Was the vet ANYWHERE around while all this was going on? He is either lacking somewhere or he may need to rethink about his staff.


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Apr 27 2005, 10:30 AM
> *I cannot believe what has happened!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

At this point, I'm really not sure who was responsible for Pebbles. I can't get the truth out of anyone over there. Considering the level of service she received, I'd say the kids from the daycare nextdoor must have been over to assist him that day.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Poor, poor Pebbles. I am sorry, but, this has LAWSUIT written all over it. I hope things go well for you both.....I just cannot believe this happened. Be sure to call the Vet and speak to him/her personally as office staff "field" all calls and the Vet may NOT be aware that this transpired. I would think that removing the IV would be the Vet Tech's responsibility, and if she did not do her job the Vet should know about it......







hugs to you both.....I would be very interested to hear what JMM has to say about this.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Your story is very sad and indeed shocking! There was a vet in my town who was like that. His office was near me and I almost went there when I first got my first Maltese, Rosebud back in l990. Luckily, I had a vet who was member of my women's professional group and I called her to recommend a vet (her practice was on the other side of town.) She then told me that all vets in town were fine, except one and he was the one. I later heard things from two vet techs that I knew on a semi-personal basis and they said, "An unusually high amount of dogs die at that place." Then later the guy was arrested for giving his wife (who was on city council) PHP or something like that, unbeknownst to her, in her drink.... Bottom line... the guy was not quite right and yet he practiced until he died, which was about two years ago. He ended up moving a couple doors down from me and I had to see him every day knowing what a horrible vet he was. He totally gave me the creeps.

Anyway, there are good vets and bad ones, and you definitely experienced a very bad one.


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Apr 27 2005, 10:45 AM
> *Anyway, there are good vets and bad ones, and you definitely experienced a very bad one.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57207*


[/QUOTE]


You're so right. I just hate that he may get away with it but I'm going to do my part to get the word out there. The bad thing is that their office came highly recommended and he did the spays on my 3lb yorkie as well as Pebbles' sister, GiGi. it's going to be really hard for me to trust another vet with doing her spay. For routine visits, you're there and you can somewhat control the situation. With this, we are expected to leave them there and wait for a phone call. Don't be surprised if I tell you guys that I stayed in the waiting room this time.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I am confused as to how it would have gotten bandaged up without them *realizing*that whole set-up was still there?







Did they bandage it with that kind of "go home" bandage when they put it in? Seems to me they would have used "surgical tape" to hold the iv stuff and then replaced it with cotton and the purple bandage to go home...right?







Maybe someone can explain that for me, but to me it seems so unbelievable...maybe they were just so torn up about the poor baby almost dying, that nobody in charge could think straight,







but-good grief!
















And *how dare* the vet tech get attitude with *you*!!!  Just another thing to add to your list of complaints! 

You poor thing! As if the spay problem was not enough for you to deal with!?
Hugs to both of you and some







nips, growls, and kicks to the vet/techs involved!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am so sorry for your troubles with Pebbles. I hope you are seeking out a new vet! In the mean time, please report these problems to the state board that licenses vets. There might also be a state professional association (kind of like the AMA or the Board of Realtors) for vets. I'd report him there too. And finally, I send off a letter seeking a refund of charges paid


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Apr 27 2005, 11:19 AM
> *I am confused as to how it would have gotten bandaged up without them realizingthat whole set-up was still there?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Okay, here's how it was wrapped which is why I didn't see it. They had it attached to her leg w/clear medical tape (holding it in place). Then over top of that was a dark purple guaze type tape/band (isn't actually sticky but stays in place) around that. It was wrapped around her leg numerous times so i didn't see any indication that something else was under her bandage.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG!!! Is Pebbles okay? I can't believe all of this has been happening to you.


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Apr 27 2005, 11:52 AM
> *I am so sorry for your troubles with Pebbles.  I hope you are seeking out a new vet!  In the mean time, please report these problems to the state board that licenses vets.  There might also be a state professional association (kind of like the AMA or the Board of Realtors) for vets.  I'd report him there too.  And finally, I send off a letter seeking a refund of charges paid
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57229*


[/QUOTE]


Yes, I have done or will be doing all of that. I'm searching for a new vet now, I've contacted the state board and have downloaded their complaint form, contacted the BBB (not sure they can do anything but still wanted it out there) and have done some research on laws regarding vet malpractice.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Poor Pebbles,

I am hoping that you did indeed stop payment on the check and that you file a complaint with the BBB as well as the Vet Association (or whatever they would be called). Another Vet would be able to point you in the right direction for this. Did you ask the emergency vet if they knew of a competent vet who would do the surgery for your little girl.

I know that my Teddy had a problem with his neutering and I was beside myself but like you so happy that I had him in my hands that the whole situation did not sink in until I was home with him. It truly is an emotional time. When I took Teddy in I brought in the onsie so that he would not be able to get to the stitches, the vet told me to call at 2 to see if he was ok...when I did he had not yet gone in....ummmm sitting in a pen all day from 8 to 2 (that alone sent me over the edge), I was worried about him coming home so soon after. Then I called at 4:30 and they said he was done and fine...by 5 oclock when I got there all his stitches were eaten away...he pulled out every single one...I was horrified and asked how he got through the onsie...(they don't put that on yet cause they don't want to get blood on it)





















why the heck did I bring it in there. Then I heard him crying so I got up and was asking what was happening....and they said oh no that is not him...he came out shortly there after with them explaining that they had to staple him back up...that was him crying and I know it because they used nothing on him to do it...I started a scene in the Vets office but needed to get poor Teddy home...They had him in one of those darn hat things and actually said "under any cercumstances do not take this off)...well after an hour of my baby being in horrible shape that darn thing was off. I watched him and since the anesthesia had worn off he never even touched the stitches. I did not have a problem with him the whole time he healed...he loved the onsie so every day a new one was put on. 

I am just so sorry that your little one still has to go through this....I would certainly explain to the new Vet that this happened and see if he can allay your fears with doing your little one first or while you wait...Good luck and my heart goes out to you both.
















S


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gigimom+Apr 27 2005, 12:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, here's how it was wrapped which is why I didn't see it. They had it attached to her leg w/clear medical tape (holding it in place). Then over top of that was a dark purple guaze type tape/band (isn't actually sticky but stays in place) around that. It was wrapped around her leg numerous times so i didn't see any indication that something else was under her bandage.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57230
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is the way I understood it...so it is not like they had it wrapped and "forgot"-someone had to have wrapped the purple gauze around the iv set-up and the clear tape...most probably- after the fact -to get her ready to go home. That is SO crazy that they would 1) forget to take the set-up out and 2) wrap around it without realizing it was there!







They REALLY messed up big time all the way around with poor Pebbles!








Again, big hugs your way!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I am in shock! Thats terrible!!







Are you planning to go in personally and talk to this doctor??? Honestly,... i dont usually have a big mouth but i would probably do so in this situation!









My heart goes out to you and Pebbles! I am glad she didnt get any infections from that just sitting in her paw like that! Keep us updated on this horrible situation!


----------



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

I am a phlebotomist and I can't imagine leaving the needle in someones arm. 
There is no difference in people or animals, they are trained in animals so its the same for them as it is for me with people. Please stop payment!! They could have or maybe have damaged his vein. Only speak to the vet at this point and let him know your intentions to file a complaint. He will probably be more than happy to give your money back if he knows this. The techs may not be giving him the "whole" story to save there own butts!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cocos mommy_@Apr 27 2005, 01:42 PM
> *I am a phlebotomist and I can't imagine leaving the needle in someones arm.
> There is no difference in people or animals, they are trained in animals so its the same for them as it is for me with people. Please stop payment!! They could have or maybe have damaged his vein.  Only speak to the vet at this point and let him know your intentions to file a complaint. He will probably be more than happy to give your money back if he knows this. The techs may not be giving him the "whole" story to save there own butts!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I agree. When you call back ask for the vet (by name if you know it). If he's busy (and he probably will be) ask them to have him call you back and leave a number for him to call. When he calls explain first about the needle and how you too your puppy to the ER and how you were treated by the receptionist when you called there about it. Then tell him that you are upset about the whole mess up of the spay and that since the spay was never completed you want your money back. Because he knows you are upset about the needle he might just offer you a refund because he doesn't want a lawsuit on his hands. If he denies the money tell him you are lodging a complaint against him and his office. Then if he still denies you the money tell him you are suing him for malpractice.
Both of the things that happened to Pebbles are unacceptable! And you need to make him see that you know it was unacceptable. Sometimes Dr.s and vets think they can walk all over you because you don't know any better. If you show them that you are smarter than the average Joe then maybe you will get some action.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gigimom+Apr 27 2005, 12:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I have done or will be doing all of that. I'm searching for a new vet now, I've contacted the state board and have downloaded their complaint form, contacted the BBB (not sure they can do anything but still wanted it out there) and have done some research on laws regarding vet malpractice.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57232
[/B][/QUOTE]
Do a search on here for malpractice. Someone posted an article on here back in March about a vet malpractice.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

There are no words to express what I feel about this situation







I feel so sorry for your poor baby.I cannot believe the vet. and his ppl. are so incompatent and I would not let this issue rest.Smooches & Hugs to poor Pebbles.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Definitely no words. I hate cocky people! ESPECIALLY Cocky doctors.


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all of the great advice. As much as I hate having to relive this, I owe it to Pebbles to make him pay for what he did! I have every intention of filing a complaint with any office that will let me. I've decided that I'm going to take the high road regarding the payment and not stop the check. My reason behind this is that if I ever end up in court, I can show the judge that I tried to play by the rules and hopefully that will give me more credibility with the courts. In the letter that I sent, I requested a refund but I have not heard back and the check has not cleared yet (usually takes a few days) so we will see.

I am also seeking an attorney for some legal advice. What I really want out of this is my money back and the cost to have Pebbles' spay done at the vet of my choice(since its his fault that it hasn't been done). Even if I get those things, I'm still going forward with my complaint as the public should know who they are dealing with.


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Apr 27 2005, 12:08 PM
> *Poor Pebbles,
> 
> I am hoping that you did indeed stop payment on the check and that you file a complaint with the BBB as well as the Vet Association (or whatever they would be called).  Another Vet would be able to point you in the right direction for this.    Did you ask the emergency vet if they knew of a competent vet who would do the surgery for your little girl.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


You poor thing! I can't believe they were that heartless. I had a vet tell me once that dogs don't feel pain like we do to which I asked, "Wow, did they tell you that?" But some vets really think this way so they don't care when they do dumb stuff like what they did to your baby. Oh, your poor puppy. I hope he recovered okay.


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

that is unbelieveable! I would be furious also. So sorry this had to happen.


----------



## stini (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gigimom_@Apr 27 2005, 03:42 PM
> *I had a vet tell me once  that dogs don't feel pain like we do to which I asked, "Wow, did they tell you that?" <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57310*


[/QUOTE]

I've given blood before numerous times, and the needle is *always* uncomfortable and painful for me.

Poor pebbles. She's just a little baby. I can't believe she had that needle in her for two days. What a brave little puppy she is.

PS: I'm glad she didn't get an infection from her open wound!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Since my husband is in the medical profession I usually suggest that people not have a "knee-jerk" reaction to problems. You've put up with alot in a very short time and it is probably time for some action on your part. At this point with your situation I think that you should contact the licensing agency in your state that allows this guy to practice. Without naming names or actually doing anything, get all the info that you can about filing a complaint. You'll need to find out what happens to the vet, and what procedure will be followed. You seem to be doing a good job of documenting the story. Do you have any paper work from the emergency vet? People in the medical community stick together so try and get statements NOW, before they close ranks. Based on what you've written here, you have reason to be concerned and your story certainly raised big questions about this vet practice. I don't know if you'll be entitled to any additional money, but you should certainly not have had to pay. I really feel for you!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

omg your vet sounds HORRIBLE!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stini+Apr 27 2005, 03:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I've given blood before numerous times, and the needle is *always* uncomfortable and painful for me.*

Poor pebbles. She's just a little baby. I can't believe she had that needle in her for two days. What a brave little puppy she is.

PS: I'm glad she didn't get an infection from her open wound!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57317
[/B][/QUOTE]


I thought about that too, and how uncomfortable she must have been, and not known any different...poor baby...


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I bet the vet tech got an attitude with you cause you took your baby to another vet and now they know how stupid that office was.

You better report them to some one, or we at SM will !!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

This is crazy. I am speechless. I would be mad like heck. You know what else you can do ? Put the story in a flyer and stand in front of the clinic and distribute your flyer to everybody going in there. I bet you would get their attention quickly.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Lol, SM software did not like my word and changed it to "heck". I wrote "h e l l "


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Apr 27 2005, 04:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


I thought about that too, and how uncomfortable she must have been, and not known any different...poor baby...















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57325
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree, that is awful....poor baby!


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

I can't believe all you and little Pebbles have been going through this week! I would be SO upset. I'm glad she is home safe and sound with you.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Those are just careless mistakes, I cant think of any reason that would make leaving the needle in an excepable mistake. I usually think well stuff just goes wrong sometimes but that was just a stupid thing to do, they were not paying attention at all to make an error like that. I mean its a needle in the arm obviously not supposed to be there.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow-this is horrible. I'm so sorry for what your baby went through-and I hope your doing alright-I can just imagine how stressed you must be knowing what she went through and putting up with this crap now on top of it all. I hope you get good results but I'm just so thankful that Pebbles is alright. I hope this is over soon for you.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Your poor , poor puppy. I 'm so upset about this.. I told my husband too and he was so mad as well. How could they do this. I 'm so sorry you and your puppy had to go through this .


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

This is so bad. GOOD LUCK We are all on your side!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Unbelievable that they were so negligent. I do hope that you get this all sorted out and Pebbles doesn't suffer any long-term ill effects.

Definately tell your new vet everything that has happened, so they can be extra gentle with Pebbles (and you) for her spay.


----------



## stini (Feb 26, 2005)

Ooh, I just realized -- you could really get some attention from your community by publically condeming your vet for his negligence:

*Tell your story to a local paper or news team!!*


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Apr 27 2005, 06:48 PM
> *This is crazy. I am speechless. I would be mad like heck. You know what else you can do ? Put the story in a flyer and stand in front of the clinic and distribute your flyer to everybody going in there. I bet you would get their attention quickly.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57372*


[/QUOTE]


Now that's a suggestion that I really like!!!!


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stini_@Apr 28 2005, 01:03 PM
> *Ooh, I just realized -- you could really get some attention from your community by publically condeming your vet for his negligence:
> 
> Tell your story to a local paper or news team!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57674*


[/QUOTE]


That's a great idea! I'll keep you posted on that.


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks again to everyone for your support and great advice.

As of today, Pebbles is about 90% back to her old self. She wants to much to play with her sisters but I've been keeping her separate from them for now (until the sitches heal a little more). She's eating better but still not 100% there yet. 

I have an appintment at a vet hospital on Monday for a consultation visit (to discuss her situation & possibly having them do the spay). This hospital has been around since i was a little girl (without dating myself, lets just say a good while) and we used it from time to time with the toy poodle we had. At this point though, I'm going to be nervous with anyone. I'll be sure to let you all know how it goes.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Good luck with the hospital appointment!!! I hope this place will give Pebbles the care that she deserves!!! I'm so glad to hear that she is getting better!!!!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Geez, i cannot beleive it!!!! Talk about malpractice















This vet and his techs are just terrible NEVER GO BACK!!!!


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Very lucky that IV site did not get infected. Poor baby.


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

Here's another update to the update. I got home today to find a notice that a certified letter had come from the vet. I ran immediately to the Post Office to get it. The vet returned my check to me with a note attached that said after consulting his liability insurance carrier, he found it best to just return my check. He added that this was not an admission of guilt. He also enclosed my girls' complete vet history with him. Wooo. I'm so glad that's over.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh my! That is great about getting your money back and he knows that he was wrong if he was consulting his insurance company!









Oh, how did it go at the other clinic? What did they say about all this and is she eventually going to be able to be spayed?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so glad this is over!!! I like how he added the "not an admission of guilt" bit







He had to consult his liability insurance carrier to see that returning your check was the best thing he could do?!?









Hopefully Pebbles will never have to deal with anything like this ever again







I hope all is well with you and your babies!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

It sounds like he also consulted a lawyer. All my friends in law school always tells me .. DO NOT ADMIT GUILT. Never say you are sorry and at fault. I think that's why he threw that sentence in. It sounds like your vet knows that he is in for trouble and you could take further action. Honestly, I think you deserve at least an apology. This was just not right!

I am just glad that Pebbles is doing ok. An IV kit in there for that long could have caused serious damage. At my vets, it is usually the vet who does the actual bandaging too. But if the vet tech did it, I won't be surprised if it's the one that called you back and yelled at you!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@May 10 2005, 06:28 PM
> *Oh my!  That is great about getting your money back and he knows that he was wrong if he was consulting his insurance company!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


The other clinic said they are going to run more test just to make sure that all is well. They were able to at least get the blood test from the bad vet (he ran some before all of this happened) but he would not release her x-rays. We'll have to have more done again just to be on the safe side. All in all, she is doing great. You can't tell that anything happened.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I am so happy to hear this news!









I'm glad she is feeling like her normal self!


----------

